# New pier at Pickens?



## MississippiMan (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone know what that new pier east of the old concrete pier at Pickens is for?


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

ferry to dock there one day ,they did not buy a ferry but they have a 
pier.IDIOTS


----------



## MississippiMan (Feb 14, 2013)

:thumbdown:Smh


----------

